# Erfahrungen Trans Apennin ?



## peter muc (9. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir beim diesjährigen Alpencross 8 Tage am Stück gefroren haben, suchen wir fürs nächste jahr eine etwas "wärmere" Alternative. Und da kommt auch ein ApenninCross in Frage: also von Rom / Tivoli bis zur Ost-Küste nach Pineta.
Es gäbe dazu sogar eine "ausgearbeitete" Route von Uli Stanciu, s. hier zB den Tag 1
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...&a=1&p=TP_18615_18617_18619_18621_18622_18612

Kenntn jemand von Euch die Gegend ? Hat jemand sogar die Tour bereits gemacht ? 

Danke schonmal vorab !

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2015)

Hi
Bist du hier schon weiter gekommen ?
Die Ecke interessiert mich ebenfalls 

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne die Gegend, war da 3 bis 5 Mal. Die Beschreibung im Link trifft es ganz gut, z. B. Serac Joe bietet auch sowas an. Auf den Wegen findet man von Kindskopf Schotter bis Waldboden alles.

Tolle Landschaften, Wenn man zum Gran Sasso rauf fährt, wähnt man sich in Klein Tibet.

Auf eigene Faust würde ich dort nur fahren, wenn ich viel Zeit habe. Die Infrastruktur und Wegekennzeichnung ist nicht mit den Alpen vergleichbar, es gibt/gab Kompasskarten, die aber oft mit der Wirklichkeit nichts zu tun hatten. Etwas Italienisch zu können wäre auch ganz gut, auch weil es ein paar gute italienische Seiten für die Gegend gibt.

Ich würde mich deswegen lieber auf ein GPS oder eine geführte Tour verlassen.


----------



## peter muc (16. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Hi
> Bist du hier schon weiter gekommen ?
> Die Ecke interessiert mich ebenfalls
> 
> Gruß Björn



Hi Björn,

leider nein ... trotz Recherche nicht viel dazu gefunden, auch keinerlei Feedback hier im Forum. Wegen der wirklich wenigen Informationen und der schwierigen Logisik wegen Autos, tendieren wir inzwischen zu einer anderen Tour etwas weiter nördlich. Wahrscheinlich werden es dann 6 Tage auf dem Ligrischen Kamm werden, von La Spezia bis zum Ziel Finale Ligure. Das gute hier ist die Zugverbindung zwischen dem Startpunkt und dem Ziel !

Aber die Geschichte mit Trans Apennin wollen wir nicht ganz aufgeben, evtl. 2016 .. mal schauen ... Also falls Du mehr erfahren solltest oder evtl.die Tour fahren solltest, poste doch mal bitte Deine Erfahrungen !

Gruß, Peter


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2015)

In der Gegend lohnen sich auch Tagestouren, es gibt auch nette Rundtouren, z.B. http://de.wikiloc.com/routen/mountain-bike/italy/abruzzo?from=0&to=10


----------



## pivili (16. Januar 2015)

Hi,
hatte schon mal selber für Mittelitalien recherchiert:
Die Burschen hier bieten ne geführte Appennin-Überquerung Bologna-Florenz an.
http://www.thepathofthegods.it/track.html

Die hier veranstalten Mehrtagestouren im Nationalpark der Abruzzen 
http://www.bikeandparks.com/en/index.php

Ansonsten gibts Anregungen im IT MTB-Forum:
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=16

bye


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2015)

In IT MTB-Forum, du müsse membro sein.


----------



## pivili (16. Januar 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> In IT MTB-Forum, du müsse membro sein.



nope, als no membro siehste halt keine Bilder und kannst nicht schreiben. 
Der itinerario.Bereich ist ausserdem noch hier: http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/   einsehbar.
Ausserdem ist ein account ja auch sofort erstellt
bye


----------



## peter muc (16. Januar 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> In IT MTB-Forum, du müsse membro sein.


na dann mache ich jetzt noch ganz schnell einen Italienischkurs


----------



## rayc (16. Januar 2015)

Das ganze ist sehr interessant.

Karten sind in Italien ein großes Problem.
Ein Teil der Apenninen ist hier abgedeckt:
http://www.compegps.de/produkte/karten/italien-zentralapennin-topo
Die alten IGM-Militärkarten aus den 50er braucht man sich nicht anzuschauen.
OSM scheint halbwegs zu taugen.

Wenn du weiterführende Infos findest, sammle sie bitte hier.


----------



## thomasga (24. Januar 2015)

tach,
schau mal hier
ist zwar etwas weiter im norden als geplant

http://www.bergeberge.de/GEA/einleitung.htm

im netz findest du bestimmt auch noch mehr unter dem stichwort GEA

die gegend kann ich dir nur empfehlen, wir leben schon seit 16 jahren hier,
etappe 2-4 führen genau durch mein revier,wenn du dazu was wissen willst ,dann melde dich
ich habe auch empfehlungen zum kartenmaterial ,bzw die karte auf dem garmin
bei uns in der gegend sind die wege sehr gut markiert und stimmen mit dem was karte und navi hergeben überein

ciao thomasga

www.doccionedisotto.eu www.mountainbikeandbed.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (25. Januar 2015)

thomasga schrieb:


> im netz findest du bestimmt auch noch mehr unter dem stichwort GEA


GEA ist arg vieldeutig - erheblich fündiger wird man bei der Suche nach "Grande Escursione Appenninica"



thomasga schrieb:


> www.doccionedisotto.eu www.mountainbikeandbed.eu


Sieht gut aus!


----------



## thomasga (25. Januar 2015)

ja , kein trinkwasser hat gleich zweimal recht

  erstens :  GEA ist zu vieldeutig, der zusatz mtb macht die sache jedoch klarer
zweitens :  es sieht nicht nur gut aus, es ist auch so...

im ernst , das casentino ist ne feine ecke,oft heißt es, daß es vom massentourismus verschont wurde,
dem ist natürlich nicht ganz so
alleine die zwei klöster,chiusi della verna und camaldoli,bringen touristen hierher,
aber trotzdem, der nationalpark und die sich anschließenden wälder , sind groß genug,
damit es keine streß zwischen wanderern,pilger auf der einen seite und bikern auf der anderen seite gibt

die parkverwaltung selber hat mtb's in vermietung, allerdings taugen die nicht zum richtigen,echten mountainbiken
sobald man die tourispots verläßt,ist man wieder alleine in den wäldern unterwegs

es macht spaß durch die wälder zu fahren:
im frühsommer stehen sie mit frischem grün im kontrast zum stahlblauen himmel
im sommer bieten sie schutz vor zuviel sonne,
und im herbst knallen so richtig die farben,in der regel und je nach höhe sind es
kastanien-,buchen- und eichenbäume die die wälder rotbraun färben

und wer genug rad gefahren ist, oder eine radfreien tagen eine familie beschäftigen muß,
für den sind ausflüge in die großen und kleinen orte genau das richtige kontrastprogramm
oder man hängt einfach nur ab, freut sich auf das nächste mal radfahren und auf das abendessen,
aber davon will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...

in diesem sinne, immer eine handbreit schotter unter den nobbx nic

ciao thomasga


----------



## peter muc (26. Januar 2015)

@ thomasga : die Gegend bei Dir sieht echt nett aus


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo Peter,
ich habe die *GEA* 2001 für die Sektion München geführt.
Wenn du magst, kann ich dir ja mal meine Unterlagen zeigen.
War aber mit Abstand die schwerste Tour, die ich in meiner 15jährigen Laufbahn als Guide unter die Räder genommen habe.
Man macht sich als Alpen-Biker keine Vorstellungen, wie das ist, wenn man auf den Apennin-Kämmen mal wieder nicht weiß, wo man eigentlich gerade ist...
Von den 4 Teilnehmern, die ich am Start hatte, habe ich 1 (!) ins Ziel gebracht (10 Fahretappen, 19000 Hm). Die anderen haben häppchenweise vorher die Segel gestrichen und es vorgezogen, sich irgendwo unten am Meer einen schönen Lenz zu machen.
Und im Nachhinein muss ich zugeben, dass das gar nichtmal so eine schlechte Entscheidung war.
Zumindest dann, wenn man keinen Bock hat, sein Bike stundenlang auf einem holprigen Pfad bergauf und bergab zu tragen und zu schieben, weil Kraft, Ausdauer, Fahrtechnik und Willen es nicht hergeben, Wanderwege über einen längeren Zeitraum auch mal bergauf zu fahren.

Für die *AVML (Alta Via dei Monti Liguri)* gilt übrigens ähnliches. Von La Spezia bis Finale Ligure kommst du unmöglich in 6 Tagen, wenn du mit dem Bike auf dem Kamm unterwegs sein möchtest. Und nur das ist die "Alta Via"...
Fahrbarere Strecken entlang der Alta Via lassen selbstverständlich ein schnelleres Vorwärtskommen zu, haben aber mit dem echten "Alta Via-Feeling" überhaupt nichts zu tun. Auch die Alta Via ist ein Kammweg - rauf und runter über Stock und Stein. Das macht viele Biker sehr schnell mürbe, wenn sie nicht über das oben gesagte verfügen: Kraft, Ausdauer, Fahrtechnik und Willen, Wanderwege auch bergauf zu befahren.
Ich hab in meinem Archiv die Führer (mit Karten) der AVML und bin den westlichen Teil auch schon mehrmals als Etappentour gebikt. Der östliche Teil ist meines Erachtens zum Biken ungeeignet - ich bin ihn aber schon abgewandert, als Trekking mit Rucksack, Zelt, Kocher und Schlafsack.


----------



## joe-abruzzo (5. März 2015)

Schon im September 2009 haben wir eine Überquerung nach der Beschreibung von Uli Stanciu (bike-gps.de) auf eigene Faust von Rom an die Adria (Pineto) durchgeführt. Weil es so toll war, im  Sommer 2010 gleich nochmals. Im September 2010 war dann der Abruzzencross (Achim Zahn) von Teramo ( Isola del Gran Sasso) über den Campo Imperatore, Lago di Campotosto, Amatrice, Piano Grande, die Monti Sibillini bis San Lorenzo al Lago (Fiastra) an der Reihe. Seither haben wir jedes Jahr große Mehrtagestouren (immer selbst organisiert und dem Gepäck am Rücken) im Apennin durchgeführt.
Falls Du weitere Infos benötigst kannst Du mich über
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.113446.html
erreichen.
Gruß, Joe


----------



## MATaFIX (11. Januar 2016)

Hey Joe,
Eventuell würden wir diese Tour gerne im Sommer mit unseren Bikes und Zelt machen. Leider geht der Link auf die Webseite bei mir nicht... http://www.die-gipfelstuermer.at.vu/

Für uns ist auch der GEA ein Thema. Du hast ja schon viele Touren im Apennin gemacht. Welche würdest du empfehlen, wenn es ums Trailriding geht. Also möglichst viele Trails...

Besten Dank!



joe-abruzzo schrieb:


> Schon im September 2009 haben wir eine Überquerung nach der Beschreibung von Uli Stanciu (bike-gps.de) auf eigene Faust von Rom an die Adria (Pineto) durchgeführt. Weil es so toll war, im  Sommer 2010 gleich nochmals. Im September 2010 war dann der Abruzzencross (Achim Zahn) von Teramo ( Isola del Gran Sasso) über den Campo Imperatore, Lago di Campotosto, Amatrice, Piano Grande, die Monti Sibillini bis San Lorenzo al Lago (Fiastra) an der Reihe. Seither haben wir jedes Jahr große Mehrtagestouren (immer selbst organisiert und dem Gepäck am Rücken) im Apennin durchgeführt.
> Falls Du weitere Infos benötigst kannst Du mich über
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.113446.html
> erreichen.
> Gruß, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (11. Januar 2016)

Zum Apennin, Abruzzen, Gran Sasso, Monti Sibillini usw gern auch mal hier lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/

Alle(!) Trails der Gegend werden erschöpfend auf http://www.sibillini-mtb.it/ behandelt.

Logistik ist ohne Auto sehr leicht: Flug nach Rom, 2h Regionalzug zum Start, 2h Zug am Ende zurück nach Rom, Flug zurück, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MATaFIX (12. Januar 2016)

1000-Dank Stuntzi...



stuntzi schrieb:


> Zum Apennin, Abruzzen, Gran Sasso, Monti Sibillini usw gern auch mal hier lesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/
> 
> Alle(!) Trails der Gegend werden erschöpfend auf http://www.sibillini-mtb.it/ behandelt.
> ...


----------



## isartrails (12. Januar 2016)

maettu99 schrieb:


> ... Leider geht der Link auf die Webseite bei mir nicht...


War dort wohl falsch verknüpft. Link geht schon. www.die-gipfelstuermer.at.vu
Aber viel Info ist seitdem nicht dazugekommen.


----------



## MATaFIX (13. Januar 2016)

Ich hab noch zwei Fragen.

1. Welches von den drei Gebieten würdet ihr in Bezug auf Traildichte und Qualität den Vorzug geben:

Trans Abruzzen (sowas wie Stuntzi gemacht hat)
Trans Apennin (GEA)
Trans Liguria (Alta Via dei Monti Liguri – AVML)
2. Ist es in der ersten Augustwoche zu warm/heiss in diesen Gebieten. Man ist ja immer zwischen 500m und 2000m

Wir haben eine Woche Anfang August Zeit und alle drei Gebiete scheinen grosses Potential zu haben.

Tausend Dank



stuntzi schrieb:


> Zum Apennin, Abruzzen, Gran Sasso, Monti Sibillini usw gern auch mal hier lesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/
> 
> Alle(!) Trails der Gegend werden erschöpfend auf http://www.sibillini-mtb.it/ behandelt.
> ...


----------



## peter muc (13. Januar 2016)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch zwei Fragen.
> 
> 1. Welches von den drei Gebieten würdet ihr in Bezug auf Traildichte und Qualität den Vorzug geben:
> 
> ...



Servus,

was die Strecke Nr. 3 / Trans Ligurien angeht ... meinst Du damit La Spezia bis Finale Ligure auf dem Ligurischen Kamm / AVML ?  

Also, wir haben nach diversen AX der letzten Jahre etwas Abwechslung gesucht und in 07.2015 eben die "Trans Liguria" gemacht. Meine bzw unsere (wir waren zu Dritt unterwegs) Meinung: sehr enttäuschend ... Klar wussten wir, dass uns dort keine hochalpinen Bergerlebnisse erwarten. Wir haben uns trotzdem auf schöne Gegend, nette Trails, leckeres Essen und aufs Meer gefreut.
Aber womit wir nicht gerechnet haben waren:
* sehr hoher Asphaltanteil, wenig schöne Trails (ausser am letzten Tag in Ligure / der Nato Base trail  )
* viele Trails / Wege nicht fahrbar da zugewachsen und / oder voller Spinnennetze (da fragt man sich, wann da zuletzt Menschen unterwegs waren)
* sehr hohe Pannenhäufigkeit wegen der Dornenbüsche auf dem Weg
* unendlich viele Km ohne jegliche Verpflegungsmöglichkeit (blöd bei über 45 grad)
* die Landschaft ist schön, aber doch sehr eintönig ... nach 3 Tagen zück man nicht mehr die Kamera

Klar, wir haben eine Zeit der extremen Hitze erwischt ... unser Pech ... Aber in Summe hat uns die Strecke sehr enttäuscht, dafür lohnt meiner Meinung nach die lange Anreise nicht ...

Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung ... wahrscheinlich bin ich zu sehr von unseren "heimischen" Alpen verwöhnt 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos

Gruß, Peter


----------



## stuntzi (13. Januar 2016)

Die AVML in Ligurien ist nix gescheites... nimm die Abruzzen. Mein Cross war echt nicht übel, hab mir fast alle Highlights rausgepickt und aneinandergereiht. August ist eher suboptimal... sackheiss und alle Römer und Neapler bevölkern die Berge. Aber gehen wird auch das... die Bergel dort sind ja gar nicht so niedrig.


----------



## peter muc (13. Januar 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Die AVML in Ligurien ist nix gescheites...



yep ... 
warum hat mir das niemand vor einem Jahr gesagt


----------



## isartrails (13. Januar 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Die AVML in Ligurien ist nix gescheites...





peter muc schrieb:


> Meine bzw unsere ... Meinung: sehr enttäuschend ...
> womit wir nicht gerechnet haben :
> * sehr hoher Asphaltanteil, wenig schöne Trails (ausser am letzten Tag in Ligure / der Nato Base trail )
> * viele Trails / Wege nicht fahrbar da zugewachsen und / oder voller Spinnennetze (da fragt man sich, wann da zuletzt Menschen unterwegs waren)
> ...


_"Disappointment ... is the dominant emotion"_,
schreibt der Brite John Hayes in seinem Blog, nachdem er 2011 über 200 km auf der GEA zu Fuß zurückgelegt hat und er grübelt durchaus selbstkritisch, woran das wohl gelegen haben mag: _"... I was looking for ... something distinctly "Italian",  ... hoping for lovely countryside, ancient towns and villages and fantastic food. - What I ... got was a long walk through a deciduous forest, ... but a forest none-the-less.  ... somehow endless trees weren't the thing that I was expecting ..."_
Und er kommt zu dem Schluß _"...the experience is better when your expectations are exceeded but worse when they are not."_

Der letzte Satz trifft das "Problem" im Kern.
"Schuld" an den Enttäuschungen ist vor allem die falsche Erwartungshaltung und weniger der Trail an sich.
Das war bei mir 2001 nicht anders, nach 10 Tagen Biken auf der GEA. Zu den Strapazen kam die Enttäuschung eines "banalen" Endes. Start und Ziel der GEA sind jeweils einer von tausend namenlosen Gebirgspässen. Genausogut hätte ich meine Durchquerung an der 17. Tanne halblinks im Wald hinter meinem Wohnort beginnen und an der 74. Lärche irgendwo nach Hinterpfuiteifi beenden können...

Tja Freunde, typischer Fall von falschen Erwartungen.
Sowohl der AVML als auch der GEA sind reine Höhenkammwege, also Strecken, die immer entlang der Wasserscheide zwischen Adria und Tyrrhenischem Meer verlaufen.
Was Vergleichbares gibt's in den Alpen gar nicht - jedenfalls wäre es nicht bikebar.
Allein schon aufgrund dieser geografischen Besonderheit hätte man sich denken können, dass es entlang des Kamms kaum menschliche Besiedelung, also "Leben" gibt, kaum "begangene" Wege, so gut wie kein Wasser und recht selten was zu Futtern oder Übernachten, wenn man mal eine Paßstraße kreuzt. Will man sich "versorgen", muss man den Kammweg verlassen, also runterfahren, wo's Dörfer gibt, und am nächsten Tag wieder rauf.

Die AVML hab ich seither dreimal in Häppchen gemacht. Gefiel mir gleich viel besser, vielleicht auch wegen der "Erfahrung" mit der GEA zuvor. Da ist das "italienische Leben" näher, die "Zivilisation" leichter erkauft, die Pasta, der Agriturismo, die Bar, der caffè. Es bleibt eine anstrengende Unternehmung. Immer am Kamm entlang und wer keinen Bock auf viel Schieben und Tragen hat, sollte sich touristisch beglaubigtere Ziele suchen. GEA und AVML sind Höhenkammwanderungen mit Bike. Die Wege sind bergab von Bikern mit guter Fahrtechnik fahrbar, wenn sie herausgeputzt und begangen wurden. Ansonsten ist es wirklich so, wie Peter schreibt: wann fragt sich oft, wann da wohl mal der letzte Mensch vorbeigekommen ist.

Für wen Singletraildichte und -häufigkeit Maßstäbe sind, der sollte sich eh überlegen, ob eine Durchquerung die richtige Wahl ist. Ein wie auch immer genannter "Trans-..." ist in erster Linie eine "Reise", erst im nachgelagerten Rang, wenn man Glück hat, ein Playground für Trailverliebte.
Wer den Singletrailspaß nach ganz oben auf seine Prioritätenliste setzt, für den ist das eingangs erwähnte "disappointment" vorprogrammiert.

Dass der AVML aber "nix gescheites" ist, wie Stuntzi meint, kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder machen.


----------



## MATaFIX (14. Januar 2016)

Besten Dank für eure ausführlichen Meinungen. Ich meinte meine Frage nach Singletraildichte und -Häufigkeit durchaus im Kontext von Weitwanderwegen. Mir ist klar, dass da nicht jeder Meter nur purer Spass ist. Ich bin in den USA den Coloradotrail CT und den Arizonatrail AZT gefahren und auch dort gibt es einigen unschöne Abschnitte. Besonders die Umfahrungen der für Bikes verbotenen "Wilderness Areas" sind teilweise kein Spass. Mit riesigen Erwartungen an eine Sache zu gehen ist meist eh nicht so ein guter Plan. Es kommt ja meist anders als geplant...

Was mich auch noch beschäftigt ist die Aussicht. Nur den ganzen Tag im Wald rumzukurven, möchte ich dann auch nicht. Es sollte schon etwas Aussicht geben, zumindest auf den Pässen des Kamms.

Aktuell bin ich etwas ratlos. Aber ich werd mich in den nächsten Tagen für ein Gebiet entscheiden und dann an die Ausarbeitung einer Route gehen. Die West- und Ostalpen sind natürlich auch immer noch ein Thema, auch wenn wir da schon ziemlich oft waren und mir diese Gebiete zum Bikepacken fast zu stark besiedelt sind.



isartrails schrieb:


> Für wen Singletraildichte und -häufigkeit Maßstäbe sind, der sollte sich eh überlegen, ob eine Durchquerung die richtige Wahl ist. Ein wie auch immer genannter "Trans-..." ist in erster Linie eine "Reise", erst im nachgelagerten Rang, wenn man Glück hat, ein Playground für Trailverliebte.
> Wer den Singletrailspaß nach ganz oben auf seine Prioritätenliste setzt, für den ist das eingangs erwähnte "disappointment" vorprogrammiert.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Januar 2016)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch beschäftigt ist die Aussicht. Nur den ganzen Tag im Wald rumzukurven, möchte ich dann auch nicht. Es sollte schon etwas Aussicht geben, zumindest auf den Pässen des Kamms.



Unter dem Gesichtspunkt eindeutig die Abruzzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbike (14. Januar 2016)

Unter dem Aspekt würde ich auch die Abruzzen wärmstens empfehlen. Wir haben Mitte August 2011 in Anlehnung an die Serac Joe Tour http://www.seracjoe.de/html/trans_abruzzen.html die Tour als Rundtour von Teramo aus in 9 Tagen selbstorganisiert unternommen, sehr wichtig ist GPS-Unterstützung, da die Wegführung in den Abruzzen nicht immer eindeutig ist.


----------



## finale (14. Januar 2016)

@ghostbike

hast du vielleicht gps Daten von eurer Tour?


----------



## MATaFIX (14. Januar 2016)

Au ja, hast du? 



finale schrieb:


> @ghostbike
> 
> hast du vielleicht gps Daten von eurer Tour?


----------



## ghostbike (14. Januar 2016)

@finale und @maettu99 werde ich heute Abend mal nachforschen


----------



## Frankentourer (14. Januar 2016)

Wirklich? Hier ist auch ein Interessent!


----------



## ghostbike (14. Januar 2016)

Hier die GPS Daten unserer 8-tägigen Abruzzenrundtour im heißen August 2011 mit ca.400 km und 12000 hm; gerne bereit für Rückfragen


----------



## stuntzi (14. Januar 2016)

@maettu99, AZT und CT mit AVML vergleichen ist gut... die AVML ist wirklich gröbster Bockmist dagegen, ausser du stehst tatsächlich auf endlose Schiebereien oder alternativ endlose Schotterpisten durch endlosen, aussichtslosen Kammwald ohne jegliche Highlights. Streicht das Ding einfach aus eurem Radlhirn, ist wirklich nicht schade drum.

Klar kann man versuchen, das elende Aufdemkammrumgeeiere ab und zu abseits der AVML mit Abfahrten in die Täler aufzuwerten... aber richtig toll sind die auch meist nicht. Vieles ist verwahrlost und völlig verspinnwebt. Panorama bekommst du erst, wenn du irgendwo in nem Dorf mal aus den trostlosen Bäumen rauskommst.

AVML-Bashing ist jetzt genug... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/ ... ist als Bikepackingtrip gedacht gewesen, aber dann doch 50% in Pensionen genächtigt. Die waren alle so preiswert und nett. Das kann im August natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## finale (15. Januar 2016)

@ghostbike

DANKE!!!

Wie würdest du die Tour denn beschreiben, hm, Wegbeschaffenheit, Schiebe/Tragestrecken?

danke


----------



## isartrails (15. Januar 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> ... die AVML ist wirklich gröbster Bockmist dagegen, ausser du stehst tatsächlich auf endlose Schiebereien oder alternativ endlose Schotterpisten durch endlosen, aussichtslosen Kammwald ohne jegliche Highlights. ...


Da scheinst du ja echt mal keine gute Zeit gehabt zu haben...  ;-)
So kann ich das aber nicht stehen lassen. Daher noch ein  letztesmal Off-Topic: Die AVML hat ihren besonderen Reiz - wenn die Erwartungen einem keinen Streich spielen. Und das scheint bei vielen halt so der Fall gewesen zu sein. Wie zu lesen auch in der BIKE-Reportage mit Holger Meyer.
Bei mir war das übrigens so, dass ich sie zuvor erst zu Fuß abgewandert bin - von daher wußte ich, was mich erwartet. Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr das kennt, wenn ihr Wandern unterwegs seid und ständig denkt: Boah, da würde ich jetzt lieber mit dem Bike sein...
Wer sich einen Eindruck verschaffen möchte:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/italien/italien-via-dei-monti-liguri/a16607.html
https://vimeo.com/search?q=alta+via+monti+liguri
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=alta+via+monti+liguri+mtb
http://www.lifeintravel.it/alta-via-dei-monti-liguri-in-mountain-bike.html
https://www.youtube.com/user/AltaViaStageRace?feature=sub_widget_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (15. Januar 2016)

Hey Ghostbike,
Besten Dank! Kannst du noch ein paar Angaben zur Runde machen?

Uhrzeigersinn / Gegenuhrzeigersinn
Übernachtungsorte?
Hast du Bilder davon?
Im Norden der Runde beim "Nationalpark Monti Sibillini" habt ihr so eine Zusatzschlaufe drin. Habt ihr die auch gemacht? Ist die gerade Verbindung am Ende der Zusatzrunde eine Bahn oder kommt das vom Erstellen?

Danke schon mal!
Gruz mat



ghostbike schrieb:


> Hier die GPS Daten unserer 8-tägigen Abruzzenrundtour im heißen August 2011 mit ca.400 km und 12000 hm; gerne bereit für Rückfragen


----------



## stuntzi (15. Januar 2016)

@isartrails, der "besondere reiz" war bei mir eher ein Brechreiz... aber ich bin auch ziemlich allergisch gegen düsteren Wald und Uphillgewürgetrails. Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich nur kurze Stücke auf der AVML war. Schon nach wenigen Kilometern war's mir immer so blöd, dass ich lieber Abfahrten ins Tal gesucht hab. Es gibt sicher zwei Dutzend Weitwanderwege, denen zu folgen mehr Freude bringt. Und du machst das Ding gleich doppelt?! Naja... nur die Harten usw... wenigstens einer, der die AVML verteidigt .


----------



## ghostbike (15. Januar 2016)

@finale @maettu99
Hier noch ein paar Infos zu der Tour

Landschaftlich grandios,  Highlights, Gran Sasso, Campo Imperatore, Piano Grande, Monti Sibillini, mit viel Panorama, sehenswerte Städtchen wie Castel del Monte, Castelluccio, Ascoli Piceno


sehr einsam, nur 2 Radbegegnungen auf ganzer Strecke

Wegbeschaffenheit von breiteren Schotterwegen, einigen schwer zu orientierenden Wiesenpfaden, ab und an sehr steilen Rampen auf Wanderwegen, für uns einiges schiebbar (immer relativ), immer wieder tolle Singletrailetappen, bis für uns auf einen Tag(Tag 7: Castelluccio-Montemonaco) gut fahrbar, keine Tragestrecken.

Unsere Etappenlängen bewegten sich zwischen 40 und 60 km bei 1000-2000 hm, bei allerdings großer Hitze bis z.T. 40 °C

Unsere Tour verlief von Teramo im Uhrzeigersinn, hier die Etappenorte:

Teramo *- *Prato di Tivo
Prato di Tivo - Castel del Monte
Castel del Monte - L`Aquilla
L`Aquilla - Lago di Campotosto
Lago di Campotosto - Castellucio
Castellucio - Montemonaco
Montemonaco - Ascoli Piceno
Ascoli Piceno - Teramo

Und ein paar Bilder:


----------



## finale (15. Januar 2016)

traumhafte landschaften...da muß ich wieder hin, und diesmal wohl ne rundtour fahren!!!

danke


----------

